
Have any accessible sci hub link - accessible
bz, io, ac... can&#x27;t found article at all links
======
Davidbrcz
Sci-hub's wikipedia page (always?) has up to date links. Current domains are
hk,la, tv and tw.

~~~
HelloNurse
Better yet, use an IP address to avoid DNS censorship.

~~~
accessible
thank you guys!

